# Local couriers?



## Tropic (Mar 15, 2011)

An anyone recommend any cheap & good couriers to move things around within dubai and AD? Furniture, small parcels etc?


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Small parcels, I use these guys - Speedex courier & Cargo - cheaper and better service than Aramex though they are ok for a one off.

Furniture, you're probably best with a regular man with a van.


----------



## Tropic (Mar 15, 2011)

'Man with a van'?...is that a company?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Tropic said:


> 'Man with a van'?...is that a company?


No  It's literally just that. You find a man with his own van/truck/lorry and you agree a fee to transport something. There are areas in Al Quoz where you'll find loads of them hanging out.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Sorry, yes 

The guys that stand by the side of the road with they off-white pick ups with cages on the back. A green number plates means they can be hired off the street. Found round the back of Lulu's in Al Bashra but from what people quote on here, the ones in Satwa are half the price. You'll need to barter the price regardless though.

When you find a good one you can get on with, keep their number or PM me and I'll give you the number of the guy I've been using for the last two years.


----------

